# Help please - brining/roasting a chicken



## JRsTXDeb (Oct 27, 2004)

I've read so many posts about brining chicken - I've got to try it.  I have a chicken thawed in the fridge, would like to have it done by 5:30 - I think I read that brining for ~2-3 hours would be adequate.  The other thing, I want to cut out the backbone, smoosh it flat to roast - just cause I've seen it on TV!  Any hints for doing this?  time/oven temp
TIA


----------



## GB (Oct 27, 2004)

For a whole chicken you can brine longer than 3 hours. When I brine chicken breasts I usually go with two hours. The larger the bird, the longer you can brine it. BUT any amount of brining will help so even if you don't have time for a 6 hour brine, just brine as long as you can.


----------



## Lifter (Oct 27, 2004)

To bone a chicken, with a really sharp boning knife, bird breast side down, cut cleanly in and locate the scapula bone (jointed to the shoulder).  Tug this clear and cut away.

Make an inscision the length of the spine, and commence gently cutting the meat away from the bone.  When you get to the thigh joint, cut the ball from the socket, and ignore the leg bones for now...continue all the way around until you have the breast meat cut to the ridgebone.  Then repeat for the opposite side

Snap the wing 's first joint backwards, and a quick chop separate it and save for stock.

Using the tip of the knife cut through the drumlet meat to expose the bone and cut at the joint until you can pick the bone out cleanly...

Us the same technique on the thighbone, preserving the skin.

With a cleaver chop off the stub of the drumstick, and again you can cut away until the bone can be slipped out.

A little more fine work and you can get the wishbone and the last little bone out, and the chicken lies very flat and is easily seasoned both side...marinates well and cooks very quickly...

The balance of the skeleton makes good stock...
The whole "operation" should take you about 20 minutes the first time, and 10-15 minutes after some practice.  Make sure that boning knife is SHARP!
Lifter


----------



## jennyema (Oct 28, 2004)

JRsTXDeb said:
			
		

> The other thing, I want to cut out the backbone, smoosh it flat to roast - just cause I've seen it on TV!  Any hints for doing this?  time/oven temp
> TIA





If all you want to so is butterfly the chicken, all you need to do is use your poultry shears or a sharp knife to cut out the backbone.  Then press down gently to flatten out the breast bone.

But really, if you are roasting it you don't need to do this.  It does, however, make grilling a chicken on a charcoal or gas grill a lot easier.


----------



## JRsTXDeb (Oct 28, 2004)

If all you want to so is butterfly the chicken, all you need to do is use your poultry shears or a sharp knife to cut out the backbone.  Then press down gently to flatten out the breast bone.

But really, if you are roasting it you don't need to do this.  It does, however, make grilling a chicken on a charcoal or gas grill a lot easier.[/quote]

Thanks - the butterfly thing is what I wanted to do - but if it doesn't make roasting that much faster or better I won't - there's really something about that golden brown bird coming out of the oven!  I ended up stewing the chicken that was thawed to make chicken and dumplings tonight - but there's 2 more waiting in the freezer!


----------



## JRsTXDeb (Nov 17, 2004)

I finally got around to brining and roasting a chicken...it was soooo good!!  I used salt, brown sugar, a little honey and a few splashes of soy sauce - only able to marinate a couple hours but it was soooo good!  Served it with cheese/green chili mashed potatoes and creamed baby peas. I impressed myself!  Thanks all for the brining info and tips.

There's only the three of us for Thanksgiving and I may repeat the chicken - only leaving more time to brine.   Would a roasting chicken or capon be a better choice?


----------

